# Stock Mk6 GTI brake pad material - What are they made of?



## Orient Express (Oct 28, 2003)

I am interested in find out what the stock brake pad material is on the Mk6 GTI. I have found that these pads are really outstanding for normal driving, and that they have very low brake pad dust. I'd like to use pads with this material on my other cars as well.

What are they made of?


----------



## Johnnyb5 (Aug 3, 2005)

Ceramic


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

The material is on the pad, its a code (thats the actual name). Only the same friction supplier will be able to get you the same material, meaning, if that friction supplier does not make aftermarket pads, it will be almost impossible to get.

American market, I highly doubt your OEM pads are ceramic.


----------



## dterry1982 (Nov 17, 2006)

Stock pad material=wood mixed with ****


----------

